# Modded Ps2-good dealers-[CHENNAI PEOPLE]



## karthik_rcs (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello friends,
I hope alleast some of the chennai people who are member of this discussion group may have bought ps2.
Can anyone post a good dealer of MODDED PS2 in chennai.
plsease do post
1. cost
2.vendor name
3. address.
Thanks in advance
karthik


----------



## vysakh (Mar 25, 2005)

dont post this everywhere


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2005)

Kartik dude Plzz post the topic in ur previous created thread....no need to create a serparate thread for it....i suppose Drgrudge is from chennai and he possibly might be knowing about it


----------

